
Show HN: A small js library to control the execution of (third party) scripts - oulipo
https://snipsco.github.io/yett/
======
oulipo
With so much talk about GDPR and analytics, I thought this might interest you!

Yett is a small webpage library to control the execution of (third party)
scripts like analytics that we use at Snips to remove analytics until people
opt-in

